#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Страна золотых Будд. Бирма

## Леонид Ш

*Страна золотых Будд. Бирма*

Еще один замечательный фильм о буддизме в Бирме.

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3538005

http://letitbit.net/download/17537.1...h.Bud.avi.html

----------

Ануруддха (23.09.2011), Владимир Гудилин (23.09.2011)

----------

